# Accidentally bought "fresh scented" Yesterday's News...



## MsBunBun (Dec 3, 2011)

I just came back home from Petsmart and realized that I didnt buy the "unscented" Yesterday's News litter.

I came home and realized that it was one with "fresh scent"

Can I still use this or will it be harmful for my bunny? I want to know if I should exchange it for the unscented one.


----------



## MsBunBun (Dec 3, 2011)

It wont let me edit the post because Im getting the "Sorry, posts can be edited only within .3 hours of the original posting." message, but I just want to say that I realized that I mentioned "I just came home" twice, sorry about that.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never used scented litter with a rabbit, as I always fiqured that it would put them off using the litter box. I always cover my litter with grass hay, so Benjamin never eats the litter. I personally would exchange it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 3, 2011)

:yeahthat: Our bunnies are such creatures of habit that we hate making any changes--bunch of Divas!


----------



## MsBunBun (Dec 3, 2011)

Hahaha. They ARE divas, especially my little bunny. He's a drama king.

Im going to exchange the litter tomorrow for the unscented. Dont want any bunny drama from him lol


----------



## lapaki (Dec 12, 2011)

I prefer the fresh scent. Although I have used both and the Zoomer doesn't seem to care. I found that with the unscented I could smell his litterbox (stink). With the Fresh Scent I do not. Although I don't really smell any scent either, so it must be very lightly scented.

With the unscented I was cleaning the box every day. The fresh scent lasts a bit longer and saves me on litter $.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

My bunny is highly allergic to most litters. (at least his eyes and nose run no matter which ones we use) So the only he can even tolerate at all is the unscented.


----------

